# Blonde Spotted Female possible Stimpsons cross???



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm from the US as you can see. I just bought a lovely Blonde Spotted adult female and as I'm showing it to my buddy he mentions it looks different... kinda like a Spotted X Stimpson cross. I wanted to get some more opinions to see what I'm dealing with here.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like a very nice Blonde spotted to me....


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see what you mean but to me it looks like a blonde spotted


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

Heres a few more shots to help out but I think she is just a Blonde Spotted.


----------



## sharky (Jul 11, 2013)

Look at that fabulous white-creamy stripe! I haven't seen the under-belly colour rise that far up on any blonde spotteds, beautiful!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 11, 2013)

She is beautiful.
Looks like a Blonde Spotted to me as well.


----------



## congo_python (Jul 11, 2013)

Blonde spotted with awasome white flanks that are tending in my mind toward piebald genetics possibly if your lucky?? I have never seen white down the sides of a blonde before.


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Look at that fabulous white-creamy stripe! I haven't seen the under-belly colour rise that far up on any blonde spotteds, beautiful!



Hmm that's very interesting to hear...hmm makes me wonder if I stumbled upon something special as that would be major for Antaresia here in the US.


----------



## sharky (Jul 11, 2013)

Austin236 said:


> Hmm that's very interesting to hear...hmm makes me wonder if I stumbled upon something special as that would be major for Antaresia here in the US.



Are you planning on breeding her? If so please keep us updated on the hatchies! Would be very interesting to know if this is a new morph/trait


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 11, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Blonde spotted with awasome white flanks that are tending in my mind toward piebald genetics possibly if your lucky?? I have never seen white down the sides of a blonde before.



Calm down...


----------



## Vixen (Jul 11, 2013)

It does have something very Stimson-ish like about it though, I can't quite put my finger on it. Nice looking animal though, we will never know for sure but you can only do your best by what you were told.


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Are you planning on breeding her? If so please keep us updated on the hatchies! Would be very interesting to know if this is a new morph/trait



Yeah I will be breeding her to this male.


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

It would really be disappointing if it isn't a pure Blonde Spotted as the snake will be worthless to my breeding plans if so. I want pure Spotteds not crossed animals and it's so damn hard to find good looking Antaresia over here. It's taken me a year to find a female as nice as this.


----------



## Shotta (Jul 11, 2013)

does the head of your spotted look like this?View attachment 292888


very beautiful snake thats for sure


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> does the head of your spotted look like this?View attachment 292888
> View attachment 292889
> 
> very beautiful snake thats for sure



Can't really tell....I posted up close head shots of her above, take a look at those.


----------



## congo_python (Jul 11, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Calm down...



LOL..... Just throwing it out there, but she has alot of white down her sides.


----------



## congo_python (Jul 11, 2013)

Vixen said:


> It does have something very Stimson-ish like about it though, I can't quite put my finger on it. Nice looking animal though, we will never know for sure but you can only do your best by what you were told.



I agree... in the first two pics its head looks stimmi like but it could just be the photo's ??


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I sent photo's to Peter Birch and he says it's a nice Blonde Spotted. So I have come to my conclusion.... He's not convinced it's a hybrid by any means so that's really all I needed to hear lol.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 11, 2013)

why are people always so convinced their snakes are hybrids because they 'look different' ?
snakes vary so much in the wild and its hard to find 2 patterns that look even close to the exact same


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 11, 2013)

Agreed - they are like fingerprints.


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> why are people always so convinced their snakes are hybrids because they 'look different' ?
> snakes vary so much in the wild and its hard to find 2 patterns that look even close to the exact same



First off I am from the USA and Antaresia in general are very limited here. Most people here don't even know there are locales of Antaresia species, let alone know very much about them. There are maybe 6-7 people total here in the USA including myself that specialize in these snakes and we are about the only ones who have serious interest in breeding this genus of pythons in the US to produce the best quality animals possible and maybe bring new color or pattern morphs to the reptile hobby here through selective breeding. So yes it is a bit difficult to be sure when one of the authors of The Complete Children's Python Book tells you your animal looks weird... kinda like a Stimpsoni X Maculosa hybrid. So that is why I brought my question here to an Australian forum where I can get a better answer.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Austin236 said:


> First off I am from the USA and Antaresia in general are very limited here. Most people here don't even know there are locales of Antaresia species, let alone know very much about them. There are maybe 6-7 people total here in the USA including myself that specialize in these snakes and we are about the only ones who have serious interest in breeding this genus of pythons in the US to produce the best quality animals possible and maybe bring new color or pattern morphs to the reptile hobby here through selective breeding. So yes it is a bit difficult to be sure when one of the authors of The Complete Children's Python Book tells you your animal looks weird... kinda like a Stimpsoni X Maculosa hybrid. So that is why I brought my question here to an Australian forum where I can get a better answer. So please before posting a comment like that make sure you read the thread first.



I wasn't posting the question in a negative way or directing it to you, was directing it to everyone on this forum who if their carpet python is a bit lighter or has a weird stripe they automatically jump onto thats its a hybrid.


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> I wasn't posting the question in a negative way or directing it to you, was directing it to everyone on this forum who if their carpet python is a bit lighter or has a weird stripe they automatically jump onto thats its a hybrid.



LOL No worries I agree! It's the same thing with Ball Python keepers over here..... if it's a normal Ball Python and has a lighter overall color or a small little lighter colored blotch in a saddle on it's side it's gotta be a new morph! gotta breed it and prove it out! LOL


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Austin236 said:


> LOL No worries I agree! It's the same thing with Ball Python keepers over here..... if it's a normal Ball Python and has a lighter overall color or a small little lighter colored blotch in a saddle on it's side it's gotta be a new morph! gotta breed it and prove it out! LOL



Oh lord, if thats what the aussie hobby came too i'd be one of the first ones to leave every single reptile internet page lol !


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 11, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Oh lord, if thats what the aussie hobby came too i'd be one of the first ones to leave every single reptile internet page lol !



It's pretty bad over here with the Ball Pythons....I would say 80% of the hobby here is Ball Python keepers now and because of that the prices for all the new morphs drop almost by half each year that goes by because so many people are breeding them each year. A lot of people who actually keep other types of snakes here in the US are getting incredibly sick of Ball Pythons and what they have done to the reptile hobby here. Especially since it attracts all the wrong people, because in a lot of peoples minds they see these snakes worth hundreds up to thousands of dollars so they jump in it spend a bunch of money on animals, caging, etc thinking they will make it all back and get rich breeding snakes. Not the case since most people go online look at prices for current morphs and then price them at half of what everyone else is selling for. So other people see those prices and go even lower and so on and so forth. That is the problem with our hobby over here currently. Especially the reptile shows, about every table is nothing but Ball Pythons and people have stopped going to shows because of it.


----------

